# Expat experience - Support for Master Thesis



## J-Mo

Dear Ex- and Repatriates,

my name is Janis Moeller and I would like to invite you to participate in this survey, which is part of my M.A. in Sales and Marketing at the University of Wismar.

The purpose of this research is to find out, what impact intercultural trainings have on organizational commitment and performance of expatriates during their international assignment.
Your willingness to share information by answering the questionnaire, can help to understand this very interesting topic.

Your participation will take just ~15min to complete the Survey. The collected data is absolutely anonymous and no conclusions can be drawn on the participants.
Your contribution to this research study would be very much appreciated.

Link:

You can of course share the link with expats, which are not part of this community. Every participant will help to get the best results.

Thank you very much and all the best!
Janis Moeller


----------



## J-Mo

Link: esurveycreator.com/s/55f39ae


----------



## Xenoverge

Still doing the research?


----------

